# tired, frustrated, im really just rambling mumble jumble



## skunkskunk (Apr 15, 2009)

My school has really bred some professional pricks. 
im talkin the kind of people that will grow up with a permanent hunger for things things money and more things.
everyday when i roam the halls i look for food in the garbage, my mom will never let me lay a hand on cash and all there is in my house is slimfast bars and diet coke. 
i really have no problem with diggin around for food.
but what i fucking hate is the fact that these trash cans are full to the brim with PERFECTLY fine food, and not just food, these kids are tossing away their entire brown lunch bags full of food. Ive wathed them and allmost 90% of them dont even make an effort to look inside their bags or ask any of their football buddies if they want what theyre not going to eat. in allmost every can i look in there is at least two or more bags, sometimes only half eaten and alot of the times not even fucking touched. If you dont have money there then your nothin, its so disgusting. gotta have this, gotta have that, i cant beleive my eyes when i just sit and watch my own generation get brainwashed. 
yesterday i found an entire box of granola bars, only about two of them had been eaten.
yeah, this made me happy, i get food. but its just really fucking annoying as well, apparently nothing is ever good enough, especially when its all handed to you right from the start. food food food, its everywhere money money money, take take take,
When the stock market crashed people jumped through windows because money was all they knew, it was never hard for them until that one plug was pulled. learn to adapt you peices of shit. 
messy messy 

i cannot wait to nolonger be surrounded by this


----------



## wartomods (Apr 15, 2009)

Damn michigan


----------



## skunkskunk (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah...fuck michigan
no more michigan


----------



## john1158 (Apr 15, 2009)

as long as you our in the good old US of A you will be surrounded by people wasting food.....look in any city trash can or dumpster.....


----------



## jove (Apr 15, 2009)

> i cant beleive my eyes when i just sit and watch my own generation get brainwashed.



brainwashed? people look at you like a fucking alien if you don't carry a cell phone. assholes.


----------



## skunkskunk (Apr 16, 2009)

hahaa there isnot a single kid in this town that doesnt have an exspensive shiney new cel phone & whenever someone looses their they bitch to mommy & bam...new cell phone.
i heard this one kid saying "this fucking sucks..i was gonna stay home today because my Zune is broken...now i have to listen to my i-pod waaaah"
i was just like ..............


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 16, 2009)

what thats fucking ridiculous, try spanging at your school dude i bet you could make bank off of spoiled little shits like this. I use to post up in the lunch room by the vending machines and when ever a kid pulled out cash i told them to give me a dollar i always made enough to get drunk or buy cigarettes and still go bull shit with people around the school yard


----------



## bobNkamille (Apr 16, 2009)

awe i miss school now


----------



## Miss Muriel (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, it's a pity that lot of people just waste food. There are so many people that would need food and have to struggle to get some and others have food, material things and money in abundance. However, as long as the rich throw away good food, the poor have something to eat. Maybe that's how redistribution works nowadays ...


----------



## Birdy (May 14, 2009)

Damn same thing goes on at my school. I don't use the money my dad gives me on lunch cuz school food is so expensive now(so I use the money on gas and cigarettes) but I see these kids get food, take like one bite, then toss it in the trash. It's horrible! And the soda machines outside on the patio, man within two days they're all sold out and a lot of kids don't even drink them all they take a few sips and throw their soda at someone else. It's ridiculous! Kids these days don't appreciate anything. I'd probably get some odd stares diggin for food at my school, in fact, I bet the teachers would have a problem with it.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

I kind of embrace the college kid wastefulness. Every summer I'm in Sacramento I take the bike cart and will go back and forth from the school all day, each trip filling up my bike cart with perfectly good whatever-you-can-imagine. It sucks how wasteful they are, but at the same time it works for me because I get to eat it.


----------



## skunkskunk (May 17, 2009)

hahaha yeah teachers do get extreamly concerned, at least the old bats @ my school did.
i got called down to the counselors office so many times. They would sit me down, look me in the face all squinty and say "so...ive had a few teachers e-mail me and they say...that youve been digging in the trash cans and eating food out of there..do u want to tell me whats going on?" haaaaa all i can do is laugh when i hear that
yeah all the food u can get is great specially in poshy poshy campus whatnot areas
as annoying as it is to watch all the waste ..oh well


----------



## Poe Boy (May 17, 2009)

LOL, that's nothin dude, hang out at the college dumpsters.

I got a fucking leather sectional couch -- LEATHER! -- no holes or nothin. Fucking kids threw it out because they graduated and didn't want to take it home (or more likely, admit to daddy what they spent their "book money" on. Gave my buddies that have trucks a case of beer each to help haul it to my dive. It's probably $1200 new.

I pal around with another guy. he's got the biggest house this one builder in the area makes. I mean he's got maybe 30 feet in from and back and 20 feet on the sides of the house to the property line, that's how big the house is. Know how I met him? Fucking dumpster diving! He's got a house full of antique shit he got by dumpster diving other people's garbage and restoring it. Some people get it.

LOL at the economy crash. Yeah, I love listening to people bitch about "how am I going to make the payments on my 98 inch plasma TV??" or "Now I can't make the mortgage on my ($500,000) house" -- by a guy that used to work at the hardware store. Or "Boo hoo, I have to eat at home now and can't go out for coffee in the morning."

I just say "Fuck you, welcome to my planet."

They whine because they have to eat pastrami on rye and a can of soup for lunch every day at work because they can't afford to go to Mr. Wich for a sub every day.

Me? $10 buys enough peanut butter, jelly and bread for breakfast and lunch for a week.
U don't even squat anymore, but damn I still live like I do. I think I'd feel guilty if I lived (or tried to) like these fucking people.

BTW, I'm glad to see so many young people living this kind of life. When I first looked for a forum on squatting and hoboing, I thought it'd just be a bunch of old farts like me talking about the bad old days.


----------



## Ravie (May 17, 2009)

yeah its realy fucking annoying, but if they didnt waste food youd go hungry. everybody has their part in life. the unhappy people who waste because they dont know what they are wasting, and people like us who take their "garbage" and put it to good use. man, ide start collecting all the food i could find. you can probably stalk your shelves haha but seriously, those kind of people will all eventually kill eachother or them selves, then we can take all their food and go live underground


----------



## wartomods (May 17, 2009)

wealthy way of live you americans have


----------



## Ravie (May 18, 2009)

oh man, us americans are like whiny screaming brats. if we dont get what we want its like death lol


----------



## skunkskunk (May 18, 2009)

without that afternoon latte....good god, how will they make it to that 5 o clock meeting? beeeeh im juss gonna go about my path, i dont like dwellin on this stuff too long x_x


----------



## Poe Boy (May 18, 2009)

I like to visit a lot of forums and it always makes me bust out laughing when people start talking about the end of the world kind of stuff. How hard living will be, having to find food, water and shelter everyday, etc. I try to point out that that is what life is like on most of the friggin planet, NOW, and there's people living like that, even in the first world.

Another posted a pic of some third world country with people living in shanties made of corrugated metal, carboard and plastic sheeting. I pointed out that there's people that live in worse in this country. Hell, I'VE lived in worse in this country! 

They never want to believe it. It's because they never go to the places "undesireables" like us go to.

A few months ago they had a big news special about guys living in lean-tos and stuff in the Ocala National Forest. Some of them came back from Vietnam and judt dropped out of society. Everyone was so shocked by this big "news" story. I'm just like "Wake the fuck up people!! This shit is everywhere."

But the "good" people want their illusions. Until it all falls apart and they find out that they're now one of us. Like all these overextended people that lost their homes and live in the tent cities and shanty towns which used to be just the place where those "useless bums" go.

Part of me smiles that they now have to eat the same humble pie as those they looked down on. Part of me feels sad for them. Most of me is disgusted, because these people still think they're better, and will distance themselves from this part of their lives as soon as possible, and not learn from it.


----------



## skunkskunk (May 18, 2009)

yeah i whole heartedly agree.
the world and fucking simple sense of contentment just cant get through alot of peoples heads. everything in the world is never enough for all these gluttons. and the thing is that alot of them are miserable worrying about their stuff, their old stuff, their new stuff, the stuff they have to get rid of, the stuff they have to replace it with. im so happy to have no stuff.
ah! and i just saw this thing today about this lady that beleived the world is ging to run out of oil and people are going to freak out so shes bunkered down with a lil wood stove and a garden talkin bout how people are going to swarm the ones that have learned to surviveand leach off them because many many maaaany people have no clue how to support themselves anymore at all...even though they think they've got it down by shufflin out money.

they'd rather stand out in the cold calling for help rather then bust through a window and into a dirty old house "eew no ill just wait here, it smells like cat pee"

and when someone repos their stuff its like the entire world has been dropped on them until the whole experiance is over and they can tell their kids "boy....those were ruff times, i tell you!"

but ya kno, they can keep livin how they live and be miserable cuz im happy with my life and treasures and whatnots that go on.as long as they keep their leachin claws off of me, its just one more crazy thing to shake my head at and laugh.


----------



## Ravie (May 19, 2009)

that actually sounds probable. i personally think people will end up like the people off of that movie "wall-e" where they are extremely obese to the point they cant walk and have hover rascals haha


----------



## jove (May 21, 2009)

Everything just seems to perpetuate itself. people get so caught up in maintaining their appearance as a certain class or group to the point where they don't need a reason, they just do it. You have to buy this, you have to work for that promotion for the bigger cubicle so you can buy more shiny crap.

one day they'll wake up and realize they've wasted their life doing what was expected of them rather than what they actually wanted to do...or not. either is just as tragic


----------



## connerR (May 22, 2009)

jove said:


> Everything just seems to perpetuate itself. people get so caught up in maintaining their appearance as a certain class or group to the point where they don't need a reason, they just do it. You have to buy this, you have to work for that promotion for the bigger cubicle so you can buy more shiny crap.
> 
> one day they'll wake up and realize they've wasted their life doing what was expected of them rather than what they actually wanted to do...or not. either is just as tragic



It's natural, I think, to want to fit in. I've seen it in every social clique. The unique people always seem to be the ones who set out alone because of their own, personal desires. 

Humans are curious animals.


----------



## mkirby (May 22, 2009)

This kind of shit pisses me off, too. But I try not to get too angry over it anymore. Instead, I'm just thankful for the fact that I get free stuff. 

I look at our wasteful society as it exists like a bridge that's about to collapse, yeah we could try to fix it. Or we could wait for it to fall down so we can build a new bridge. In the meantime, might as steal the planks that fall off...


----------



## skunkskunk (May 22, 2009)

im just happy to have my sense of curiosity fully in tact.
keeps u from getting tangled.


----------



## Mouse (May 22, 2009)

I cry for those who haven't got a trash can to dig in


----------

